# Pictures of Kuifje & Pip



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi hi,

My last login here was a long tima ago! My name is Loes, 13 years old and I come from the netherlands. I've got one 'tiel: 'Kuifje', a Lutino. Kuifje is very tame, his wings are clipped and he likes it to play outside with his 'friend', Pip the Galah cockatoo. I also have an agapornis (lovebird); his name's 'Kiwi', but he isn't tame en off (jet) to take him with me outside like Pip & Kuif


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Loes you have some gorgeous birds there  great pictures thanks for sharing them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Your birds are beautiful!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

how loud is your galah comared to your tiel? i love these guys. Personally would never own a too i don't think because they need soo much and sometimes i'm not always around for it but so beautiful!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How great to see someone with a galah outside of Australia, they're the coolest birds but i understand their cost is quite ridiculous elsewhere. :lol: Your birds are stunning.


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

thx everyone! 

@Birdieness;
Pippy normally shouts a few minutes in the morning and evening. When he's playing with his toys he usually makes some hard sounds too. Sometimes he shouts because he wants some attention. He makes a lot more noise than a cockatiel, and it's much louder! But Pip is a lovely bird though  sometimes it's a bit hard to give him all the attention he needs, but my little sister likes to play with Pip when I'm not at home


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Really beautiful birds! Your Galah is just stunning.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

mees said:


> thx everyone!
> 
> @Birdieness;
> Pippy normally shouts a few minutes in the morning and evening. When he's playing with his toys he usually makes some hard sounds too. Sometimes he shouts because he wants some attention. He makes a lot more noise than a cockatiel, and it's much louder! But Pip is a lovely bird though  sometimes it's a bit hard to give him all the attention he needs, but my little sister likes to play with Pip when I'm not at home



how loud vs macaw? ive been around a macaw and he's nothing now. I;ve never met a too yet. Would love to tho.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both beautiful birds!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

birdieness said:


> how loud vs macaw? ive been around a macaw and he's nothing now. I;ve never met a too yet. Would love to tho.


Hmm I don't know..  I THINK a macaw's louder than a 'too but I'm not sure, I've never heard a macaw screaming...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanna cockatoo, they're so cute. 

Love your tiel too, both adorable and have a lucky owner.


----------

